# High jumping breeds?



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

What types of dogs leap really high into the air when they run? This is a prance-type of run, but she goes completely off the ground for quite a distance during once of her sprints, sometimes 4 feet up in the air and I haven't gauged the distance of her leaps. She does this when just plain old running/sprinting (not trying to get over anything or clear objects in her path). 

I am sure she is part sighthound but I haven't ever seen any breed sprint/leap like this when they are running normally. She's FAST, too. Some type of sighthound mix (very lean with short hair, about 19" high, 28 pounds). Does anyone have knowledge about what kinds of dogs jump very high when they sprint? I'm trying to figure out her ancestry.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My dog will jump high when she is running, but only if she has something jump for like her kong. Sometime instead of throwing it far we throw it up and she jumps to get it when it comes back down and bounces off the ground.

She is a JRT, do you have a pic of your dog? Although she doesnt have a prance type run. She goes full board with her back legs together when she runs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ibizans have got quite a jump on them.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

misty073 said:


> My dog will jump high when she is running, but only if she has something jump for like her kong. Sometime instead of throwing it far we throw it up and she jumps to get it when it comes back down and bounces off the ground.
> 
> She is a JRT, do you have a pic of your dog? Although she doesnt have a prance type run. She goes full board with her back legs together when she runs.


I was going to say, I am 5'8'' and I have been smacked in the face by a JRT jumping straight in the air.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know but I would love to see a vid of this 





ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I was going to say, I am 5'8'' and I have been smacked in the face by a JRT jumping straight in the air.


Webster has done this to me as well and I'm 5'9" lol He can and does jump eye-level to me when he's particularly excited, though he normally only jumps to shoulder-height.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

the high jump record belongs to the Afghan hound


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

She can jump straight up (vertically) and land on top of her crate or other things from a standing-still position, but it's more the gait I find fascinating. It's a bit like watching a deer run, but a much higher arc during the prance.

Don't know if I can catch it on video...she's so fast...can try. I am wondering if whippets and greyhounds leap up high. I am also trying to tell whether she has all four paws off the ground twice during a single leap, but she's so fast I can't tell. Will have to video and do a slow-mo replay.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Webster has done this to me as well and I'm 5'9" lol He can and does jump eye-level to me when he's particularly excited, though he normally only jumps to shoulder-height.


If you want to see a big dog jump, Magpie is it! Just ask her if she's hungry then brace yourself. She bounces off the walls. We have a set of 6 stairs going to the top floor and I watched her sit at the bottom for a minute, then in one bound jump to the top!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If you want to see a big dog jump, Magpie is it! Just ask her if she's hungry then brace yourself. She bounces off the walls. We have a set of 6 stairs going to the top floor and I watched her sit at the bottom for a minute, then in one bound jump to the top!


Haha nice. Webster's not a big dog at all, though Mira seems to be taking his vertical enthusiasm to heart and has pulled off some really impressive skyward leaps of her own. Magpie sounds pretty entertaining though.


To the OP -- does she run like that all the time or does she ever really level out and go? It almost sounds like a really althetic dog being goofy as she runs...my Kim leaps and bounds when she runs light-heartedly (though no where near 4' in the air!) but levels out if she's serious


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shaina said:


> Haha nice. Webster's not a big dog at all, though Mira seems to be taking his vertical enthusiasm to heart and has pulled off some really impressive skyward leaps of her own. Magpie sounds pretty entertaining though.


I suppose Magpie isn't either. I keep thinking of how big she SHOULD be (slowly gaining weight!) but she's 19 inches at the withers and now 42 lbs. The jumps have just been insane. Just to let the OP know that sometimes dogs of all breeds think they can fly.


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

She runs like that when she goes out the back door and then when she is running (vs. just moseying around) in the yard. I wish I had a fenced in football field sized area to let her run in. Being a sight hound, I would never let her off leash except maybe the dog park, but I don't like dog parks. Maybe I could take her there on a rainy weekday when no one else is there and let her run free.

I just watched YouTube videos of Afghans, Ibizans, Whippets and Greyhounds....the closest in the greyhound, but the GH doesn't lift up as high. 

I am going to try to get her on video tomorrow. It's really a sight to behold. I might be exagerating at 4', but it's a very definite high arc...so pretty and it fascinates me.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say sight hound. They all are very high jumpers- beezers, borzoi, afghans, etc.

Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a Pit Bull jump about 7' and do flips. Other that one,I'd say a Whippet is pretty athlectic when it comes to running.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This is from another board I'm on. This is a American Pit Bull Terrier:


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy Moly! Talk about a high jump! Pits climb, don't they (vs. jump)? I have heard of them going up trees.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

didee said:


> Holy Moly! Talk about a high jump! Pits climb, don't they (vs. jump)? I have heard of them going up trees.


They do both. That dog it was a plain jump


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

That's amazing DM!



didee said:


> Holy Moly! Talk about a high jump! Pits climb, don't they (vs. jump)? I have heard of them going up trees.


Rebel climbs ALL the time!! I remember one time he was in a fenced-in area and its about 7'-8' tall and he climbed it. Put all of his paws inside the chain link and climbed like a rock climber! It was crazy

He is a VERY high jumper too!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

so is my pit bull...but she is more of a long jumper leapfroggy looking thing. she'll crouch and spring forward about 6 feet average....sometimes she jumps up...trees...trying to get at squirrels lol...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Keechak said:


> the high jump record belongs to the Afghan hound


Interesting. I could swear I read somewhere that the record belonged to a greyhound. Maybe my info is old.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My first thought was whippet. I'm not sure about how tall they usually are or what they weigh though.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

didee said:


> What types of dogs leap really high into the air when they run? This is a prance-type of run, but she goes completely off the ground for quite a distance during once of her sprints, sometimes 4 feet up in the air and I haven't gauged the distance of her leaps. She does this when just plain old running/sprinting (not trying to get over anything or clear objects in her path).


This sounds like the gait of a happy dog. It's not a particularly efficient form of locomotion. My dog (Golden) will do that if he is just running around while happy to be alive. If he wants to make real speed, he lowers himself to the ground and goes all aerodynamic.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

My boston can jump like nobodies business....especially for such a small dog....he can almost clear a 3ft baby gate from a standing position....and I'm sure he could do it with a running start.....when he is outside wanting in he just stands at the back door and jumps...it looks like his is on a trampoline...boing! boing!! boing LOL


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Many terriers are very athletic but a lot of dogs will flat out run like that


----------



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like my dog who is most likely a pit bull whippet mix. If I remember I'll take a video of her and post it


----------

